# Is it just me, or is linen really hard to adjust?



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

My single layer linen ring sling is so hard to adjust. Is this normal for linen? It kind of squeaks, if that makes sense, around the rings. Anyone? I was so hoping to like the linen for the summer.


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmm- Have you washed it yet? My linen RS was stiffer when I first got it, but multiple trips through the laundry later, it has a softer hand. Maybe it would help to "break up" the fibers a bit?


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

I've hand washed it three or four times, then once in the washer/dryer. I have a cotton Maya, so maybe I am just comparing it to cotton and expecting that kind of softness. Maybe with a few more washes it would soften. I am at odds with my laundry soap now (Charlie's with hard water) and so I am hesitant to wash it a lot in case it fades. Charlie's has been making DH work/polo shirts get whitish. Maybe it's just me ruining the linen with Charlie's. Hmm


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

You could always treat it like a wrap and make a nest out of it and sit on it to help break it in and soften it up. I think use rather than washing is what really helps linen break in.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

My linen sling was SO hard to adjust the first time I used it. Even after one wash in the machine (and line-drying) it was tons better. I've been using it about 2 weeks now and it's getting softer every day. I love it!









I use Charlie's too, but we don't have hard water. I've heard there are some special instructions for hard water that might help. Have you tried searching on the Charlie's website?


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

ironing will help the linen break in as well.


----------

